# vintage 1984 trek 610 priceless?



## jims. (May 23, 2008)

I have an immaculate trek 610 w/600 components,avenir computer,normandy hubs,vetta gel-seat that Im not sure I can part with without really having got to ride it?though I am curious as to what the market would bring. Are there any vintage experts out there with an opinion? Jim


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

vintage-trek.com may be able to help

But I'm sorry to say Jim, probably not priceless. Just maybe to you, which is all that should matter. The older machines last forever. Trek made quality and was very underappreciated in the early years. These machines are made to be ridden.

But give that website a visit: You could easily spend several hours over at vintage-trek. It is a great site and the owner has some truly unique information about vintage treks.

Post some pictures, would love to see it.

HTH
zac


----------



## jims. (May 23, 2008)

*priceless?*

]thanks for the info. Zac, I'll try to put some pictures up.but Im somewhat computer illiterate. both my computer and I still have tubes.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

jims. said:


> ]thanks for the info. Zac, I'll try to put some pictures up.but Im somewhat computer illiterate. both my computer and I still have tubes.


Hell forget the Trek, a computer with tubes...now that's priceless!


----------



## auadog99 (Apr 4, 2008)

I have the same model Trek blue and yellow, got it at Hawaii Island Creations in Kailua.
in 1984


----------



## jims. (May 23, 2008)

nice! how many miles have you put on it? I,m going to try and put my pictures on again,(with less resolution)


----------



## Bill Silverman (Apr 2, 2007)

FWIW, here's a pic of my '85 Trek 760. Campy Victory groupo, Mavic GP4 tubular rims. I picked it up for $195 on an Ebay auction about 3 years ago. The bike looked really bad in the photos. I was the only bidder and won it for the starting bid.

When I got the bike, it was covered in mud and grime. I figured it would be a good idea to wash it down if only to avoid contaminating the solvent when I started tearing it down. Lo and behold: underneath the caked mud was a nearly perfect paint job.

This is #2 of three mid-80's Treks I own. I recently picked up a Mylanta-green Trek 770 with full Campy Super Record. It's scheduled as my next rebuild.


----------



## Bill Silverman (Apr 2, 2007)

Oops, Wolber Aspin rims, I mean.


----------



## jims. (May 23, 2008)

*vintage 1984trek 610*

sorry,these picts took so long,


----------



## jims. (May 23, 2008)

bill, nice looking bike ! It looks like you have a kevlar front tire, and a standard back tire, same as my 610.


----------



## Bill Silverman (Apr 2, 2007)

Jimmy:

The bike's riding on Vittoria Kevlar Competition Rally tubulars, front and rear. Got 'em super-cheap at Probikekit.com. They don't ride as nice as Corsa CX tubulars, though.


----------



## jims. (May 23, 2008)

My mistake bill, I really should be in the beginners corner, I,m new to cycling,...Although I did pick -up my trek 610 at a yardsale for forty dollars, which I think was smart.JIm from mass.


----------



## Bill Silverman (Apr 2, 2007)

O.K., Jim: first off, get that saddle level; you'll thank me. While you're at it, level the bars, too (bottom of the drops should be parallel with the top tube or tilted down slightly). Lower the bike stem and raise the seatpost. Actually, if you're planning on keeping the bike, get yourself fit at your local bike shop.

Finally (just MHO), get rid of the pie plate. Nothing signifies "beginner" more than a bike with a pie plate. Pie plates are for pies, not rear wheels. Check out BikeSnob's critique:

http://bikesnobnyc.blogspot.com/2008/04/pie-in-sky-world-without-spoke.html


----------



## jims. (May 23, 2008)

thanks for the advice bill, should I put the pie plate aside as part of the original components, or should I just fling it into the atlantic ocean...? Jim


----------



## Bill Silverman (Apr 2, 2007)

Jim:

Just hang it in your garage. You never can tell when you need an extra pie plate.


----------

